# Sentenza importante sul diritto al mantenimento



## free (13 Aprile 2015)

http://www.lastampa.it/2015/04/13/i...a-di-fatto-eFqStg9IcHUunRp1Ok7auN/pagina.html


----------



## Tebe (13 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> http://www.lastampa.it/2015/04/13/i...a-di-fatto-eFqStg9IcHUunRp1Ok7auN/pagina.html


Sono d accordo in linea di principio ma non nei fatti.
Troppo comodo riconoscere solo "doveri" alle coppie di fatto.


----------



## free (13 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono d accordo in linea di principio ma non nei fatti.
> Troppo comodo riconoscere solo "doveri" alle coppie di fatto.



secondo me è una sentenza in linea con i cambiamenti della società e che tocca molti aspetti 
ad es. anche il fatto che tende a liberare dall'obbligo degli alimenti l'ex marito (di solito), in caso di ex moglie che va a convivere stabilmente
...prevedo corse al cambio di residenza


----------



## lunaiena (14 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> secondo me è una sentenza in linea con i cambiamenti della società e che tocca molti aspetti
> ad es. anche il fatto che tende a liberare dall'obbligo degli alimenti l'ex marito (di solito), in caso di ex moglie che va a convivere stabilmente
> ...prevedo corse al cambio di residenza



in linea con i cambiamenti si ...
ma non facile da attuarsi ...

cioè non tutti brillano di onestà ...:singleeye:


----------



## free (14 Aprile 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> in linea con i cambiamenti si ...
> ma non facile da attuarsi ...
> 
> cioè non tutti brillano di onestà ...:singleeye:



ma infatti sono problemi che non si porrebbero se chi va a convivere con una nuova persona, aumentando il proprio tenore di vita, lo facesse presente all'ex (marito, di solito), con la conseguenza di ridurre o eliminare l'assegno divorzile, che infatti è una specie di assegno assistenziale, ma siamo proprio sicuri che debba durare tutta una vita?


----------



## dimmidinò (18 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> http://www.lastampa.it/2015/04/13/i...a-di-fatto-eFqStg9IcHUunRp1Ok7auN/pagina.html


Molto bene, se è un primo riconoscimento della coppia di fatto. Questo crea precedente direi.


----------

